# Akuna Bay hairtail 080807



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Here I (we?) go again...

I'm planning on a launch around 1700 tomorrow at Akuna Bay to head round to a couple of the local haunts in search for hairtail once more. It's berley city here, and I've got a mess more rigs tied. First stop is only about 2km from Akuna, if that doesn't pan out in an hour or two I'll leave a berley pot in place and check out the other options.

I can't guarantee fish (in fact if I was a betting man...), but I can promise you'll freeze to your marrow, and acquire a justifiable reputation for foolish behaviour.

Steve, now's your chance!

Dan, get those batteries out of the freezer, and come on down.

Dave, have you thawed out yet?

Any other loons?


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Dave , i have fished coal and candle a lot in my power boat days , and caught quite a lot of hairtail , we had the most success at the bottom of Coal and Candle on the eastern shore about 50 meters out from the start of the sandflats , hope this is of assistance to you , and good luck


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Tempting, but a little too short notice for a mid week bash - Good Luck!


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Have thawed out, but zero chance of a midweek fish at the moment.


----------



## Clarkos (Oct 11, 2006)

Same as Peril unfortunately. I'm no chance of a mid week fish. I'd be struggling to get out of the house by 8pm.

Good luck, and look forward to seeing the report.

Steve.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Well it's just little old me by the looks of it. I'll give it a good go & we'll see what happens. I've got enough berley to start a population explosion for next year at any rate.



kraley said:


> Dont you dare catch a comp-winning jewie while you are at it, Mr But-Deadly.


Ah'm chasin hairtail boy, y'hear? Any jewies will be thrown back as undesirable bycatch.



bazzoo said:


> Dave , i have fished coal and candle a lot in my power boat days , and caught quite a lot of hairtail , we had the most success at the bottom of Coal and Candle on the eastern shore about 50 meters out from the start of the sandflats , hope this is of assistance to you , and good luck


Thanks Barry, that's the kind of area I'll be prospecting.

Stay tuned for a live report.


----------

